# Learning Turkish language



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone want to practice Turkish? I am finding it pretty hard without having anyone to talk to


----------



## haticebaris (Oct 5, 2015)

ok we can practice as I catch. What do you want to start with? 

What's your Turkish level I mean ?

So let's check what we can do


----------

